# Two day effort



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

I spent some time in my shop yesterday, mostly to test myself. I finished it up this morning, and it looks like a winner. This howler is the easiest one to blow that I have seen to date. Nice mellow howls, no matter if you use lips only on the reed, or use top teeth to hold the reed down.



















I will let this one go for 50.00, shipped anywhere in the U.S.A.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice to see you back Rich, hope your a little better. great looking howler and I know the sound is also.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice to see you back Rich! Don't waste anytime fellas. Rich's howlers are tops!


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> Nice to see you back Rich, hope your a little better. great looking howler and I know the sound is also.


--------------------------------------

I must be getting better because the time in my shop and scooping a little bit of snow (very little) did not cause the fever to return. At least I haven't completely lost my touch concerning tone board tuning. Thanks for the support fellows.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Very nice Rich, good to hear you're on the mend!


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Somebody needs to snap that up and right NOW!!!!!


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Well some folks need to hear the howls before they believe. :teeth:
View attachment twoHowl.mp3


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

that sounds great, but I already knew it would ! another great howler.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice Rich!!!

Mark


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice call Rich and glad to hear you're doing better !


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Rich tried to send you a pm but says you cannot receive any new messages.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Rich tried to send you a pm but says you cannot receive any new messages.


----------------------------------------

My in box was full, so I had to delete some old conversations. It should work for you now.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Pm sent it went through this time. thanks


----------

